# Slosh 30 compared to 525



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

How do they compare to each other. Ok before it starts i know opinions will come into play. i have been looking at them. But what is the real diff from people thatb have used them i have not.But im getting one.
__________________


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*comparison*

The 525 is probably more comparable to the slosh 20 than the 30. THe 30 has more line capacity than the 525, which makes it slightly larger in size. I have three 525s and one of the newer version Daiwa shv 30s. The daiwa 30 size can be a factor if you have small hands. For myself the 525 is a good fit in my hands. The 30 is slightly larger, though manageable, is a little more difficult, not so much during the cast but when trying to wind in line. The rod you put it on will also affect your comfort with this reel. A rod with a thicker butt section will make it more difficult to wrap the hand around both reel and rod. I don't have much difficulty with the 30 on thinner rods, with thicker rods it can be an issue.

Daiwa 30 advantages- line capacity, better drag, louder clicker

525 mag advantages- the mag control allows for quicker adjustment to fishing conditions, just turn the mag slide to the desired setting and fire away- casting distance- I definetely get more distance with my 525s, although to be honest I have used them for a number of years and just purchased the daiwa about 4 months ago. 

Keep in mind -the daiwa's can be magged (about $65) if wanted 

I use 20 lb sufix on the Daiwa, 17 lb Sufix on the 525. The daiwa holds close to 300 yds of 20lb line, the 525 maybe 250 yds of 17. If your casting 100 yds or less capacity shouldn't be an issue with either reel. The large size of the Daiwa makes it uncomfortable for tossing and retrieving lures (metal), the 525 is fine for this as well as soaking bait.

If I were buying for strictly 8& bait application the Daiwa would be my choice, for overall distance and a little more versatiltiy the 525.

I can bring both reels to the next P.S.Y.C.O. meeting if you want to try before you buy- If you are stuck choosing one or the other it would definetely pay to take them for a test drive.

Bottom line- both excellent reels- don't think you can go wrong with either one. 

Interested in hearing other opinions as well

My 02.


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Thank you.*

I just got the 30 and i had a guy yesterday want to trade me for the 30.he has the 525. I like the bigger reel in the 30. I do know the price on the 525 is more but i just wanted some opinion.From some that have used them.


----------



## fuzzyJR (Jan 20, 2005)

*I say keep the 30*

the daiwas are great casters if you just be patient and have any sort of decent cast. The drags a better and they last for long time. I have a 525mag and i like it, just dont use it too much but the daiwas are very nice reels as well. Keep it youll enjoy it. MIke


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

Distance casting-525
Surf fishing -30


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

How much did you guys get the Daiwa SL-X30SHV for? Is it much larger than the 20 in physical size?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

it dont matter the 20 or 30, for those of us with small hands the reall sits high, and the spool is the same dia jsut narrower. really its a question of hand size. teo and anyone that been on da point or a pier down south will tell ya that damn 50yr old with a tica a slosh will slam make ya feel stoopid


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

I guess I'll have to find a shop and see these reels in person side by side.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Picking fishing reels can be tricky. What works for someone else, might not work for you. You might want to consider something that you feel the most comfortable, and it's the goto reel every time. Unlike me, I buy reels because someone said "you have gotta cast this reel", and most of the time I got stuck with it. I have casted just about all the popular surf reels out there, when tuned right, they all cast the same to me. What I'm saying is that, not much of the reel that makes the difference, but all in the caster and his rod. If you're putting the time to learn to cast, you can take the tica and the slosh30 and cast about the same with everyone else, unless, you're going agaist Lum and his 14ft daiwa blank and 525mag. That little asian man can really cast. He out casted the entire crowd on the pier that day.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Lum outcast most on da Point as well ...JAM


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> Lum outcast most on da Point as well ...JAM


And there is no end rail to leap over off the beach, either.


----------



## FeedMeSilence (Nov 21, 2005)

*Slosh?*

I am wondering what a slosh is? Can someone enlighten me.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

The Slosh is the older version of the Daiwa 30SHV. It's the SL30SH. Hence, the Slosh name. 
Some prefer it over the newer model. The gear box is smaller in the Slosh, for one thing. Some say the smaller gear box makes it easier to work. But a smaller gear box means smaller gears.  
The SHV has a "super speed shaft" that disengages the spool from the gear and claims to get better distance. I dunno, they both cast pertty darn well. Both are great reels. 
With some red Rocket Fuel, a very full spool and light tension on the spool knob, I can get just about the same distance with my 30SHV as my 525mags. Almost, that is. 
Some use the smaller, white brake blocks instead of the red ones. I tried one red and one white. But with the RF and a full spool, it was a bit too fast for me. I might try this again in the near future. 
For the record, I can pack about 275 yards of Sufix 17lbs. Tri on my 525mags.


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

Yeah, what Jeff said.
I have a sl30sh and a 30shv and they both cast great. Both are excellent reels to start out with.
Chapa


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

forget you guys, I heave it to England with a 4/0 senator.

JK. but that would be hardcore.

I like the slosh 30, but where did you guys see a mag kit. Online?


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

yogai said:


> forget you guys, I heave it to England with a 4/0 senator.
> 
> JK. but that would be hardcore.
> 
> I like the slosh 30, but where did you guys see a mag kit. Online?


http://www.digitaldagger.com/
kinda expensive.
Good luck


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*slosh and 525*

Gotta go with surf cat, he nailed it on both of them. 
Yogai try Ryan White for the mag kit....


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*I do appreciate it.*

Thank you for all the feedback..i have really come to like the sloshes,i have matched them up with 2 st croixs,a 10.6 and a 12 exh. They work real well .i am just having a harder time learning to throw the 12. Its a nail...Nsearch4 drum has helped me as well as fredrum and a few others.Im starting to get it.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

catman32 said:


> i am just having a harder time learning to throw the 12. Its a nail...Nsearch4 drum has helped me as well



yeah... well thatd be the first thing! j/k!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*follow up*

was down to Hatteras over thanksgiving week and had Ryan White at Hatteras Jack install the mag kit on my Daiwa 30. Fished with it the entire week and really dig that mag control, much more versatile now, if you are still thinking about it Rattler, it's definitely worth the expense, IMHO

Now to find those fishies


----------



## FeedMeSilence (Nov 21, 2005)

Newsjeff said:


> The Slosh is the older version of the Daiwa 30SHV. It's the SL30SH. Hence, the Slosh name.


Thanks for the lesson


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

oh yea surf cat...i magged my 6600cl rocket(myself, first time i've ever done that)...and sweet...slosh is next...


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

*Hey SurfCat...about the SL30SH*



Surf Cat said:


> was down to Hatteras over thanksgiving week and had Ryan White at Hatteras Jack install the mag kit on my Daiwa 30. Fished with it the entire week and really dig that mag control, much more versatile now, if you are still thinking about it Rattler, it's definitely worth the expense, IMHO
> 
> Now to find those fishies


Hey SurfCat,

How much did Ryan charge to install the mag kit on your Slosh? I have the 30 as well and was thinking about getting that done. 

I also have the Ambassadeur UC 6500C which I love, and want to redo it (clean and oil with RF) but live in fear of taking it apart....

FB


----------

